# R5 firmware 2.0 wishlist , and hoping that Canon will notice ..



## paul (Jun 25, 2022)

-Direct acces to minimum shutter speed with AutoISO ( or a Safety Shift in M and AutoISO, basically the same).There are four ( !) dials, come on..!
-To speed up manual, when using *h ( exposure lock hold) in M, and changing aperture , shutterspeed should change to obtain exposure.
-Tracking should be possible in ALL AF modes.
-Direct switching to full electronic shutter, don't want to switch off anti-flicker first, I know anti-flicker doesn't work in electronic.
-Switch off sensor and close shutter when detaching a lens, instead of turning camera off, change lens, turn camera on again....
-Electronic shutter sound optional.
-Electronic shutter in 10fps optional
-Spotmetering linked to focus point.
-Flash-photography: possibility to influence brightness/exposure of EVF in Exposure Simulation Off Mode( you might be looking at a silhouette when photographing a person in front of a window, and exposing for light outside)
-Customizable Quick Menu.
-Function for the Rate Button
-Possibility to move focus point when shutter is half-pressed
-When using *h, AE lock hold, you can't at the same time lock exposure with the shutterbutton.

Just to add : I have been working with Canon professionally for 25 years, and switched to Sony 4 years ago ( A9 and A9II) , moved back to Canon with the R5, and would have been totally happy if I came straight from EOS 5 IV. But Sony had a few good things that I miss now, like working with Auto ISO, which is, when you really think about it, the first and only variable you want to have in an automatic mode.And yes, I work in full manual most of the time, but sometimes you just need the speed of A, or you want to concentrate more on the people or the surroundings then your camera.


----------



## Jethro (Jun 27, 2022)

Have you passed on the above list to CPS? You'll have much more chance that they'll notice and (maybe) adopt some of them.


----------



## paul (Jun 27, 2022)

Jethro said:


> Have you passed on the above list to CPS? You'll have much more chance that they'll notice and (maybe) adopt some of them.


I'm in Amsterdam, Netherlands, and have a very good direct contact with CPS here, but that guy tells me it's almost impossible to get it across to Japan. He reports to London, there it gets on the bottom of the pile. So I have contacted CPS USA too, and you get a polite answer , but not a real reaction. So I keep trying social media as well..


----------



## ScottsdaleHokie (Jun 27, 2022)

Fix animal eye tracking to include ungulates.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 28, 2022)

Eye-controlled AF (like in R3)
Many will hate me for wish Nr.2: Total lack of video programs


----------



## Kit. (Jun 28, 2022)

ScottsdaleHokie said:


> Fix animal eye tracking to include ungulates.


Actually, the latest firmware update greatly improved eye tracking for ungulates.


----------



## HikeBike (Jun 28, 2022)

R6 user here. I'd like them to tack on the sensor leveling feature of the R7.


----------



## vjlex (Jun 29, 2022)

After using the R7, I noticed some features that would make for a more consistent experience if they found their way onto the R5:

Remove 30 minute time limit for video recording (even if only for 4K and lower)
Quick Menu customization
Lens Focal Length display option
FPS option for continuous shutter (High, Medium, and Low)


----------



## Viggo (Jun 30, 2022)

It has always annoyed me with Canon that when you have one function blocking another it tells you what it is, but no option to turn them off.

So why not a simple “you can’t use electronic shutter because of *anti flickering enabled, turn off and continue ? Yes/no


----------



## ronaldzimmerman.nl (Jul 2, 2022)

I want the autofocus to hunt instead of doing nothing/blinking when it can’t focus. Now I have to switch my lens to MF and do manual focus. make it an option!


----------



## HikeBike (Jul 2, 2022)

ronaldzimmerman.nl said:


> I want the autofocus to hunt instead of doing nothing/blinking when it can’t focus. Now I have to switch my lens to MF and do manual focus. make it an option!


On AF menu 4, do you have "Lens drive when AF impossible" set to on?


----------



## ronaldzimmerman.nl (Jul 2, 2022)

HikeBike said:


> On AF menu 4, do you have "Lens drive when AF impossible" set to on?


Don’t think so. Is this what I mean?


----------



## ronaldzimmerman.nl (Jul 2, 2022)

HikeBike said:


> On AF menu 4, do you have "Lens drive when AF impossible" set to on?


Thanks! You are awesome!
I remember seeing it recently, but never changed it. Was it added in firmware? I couldn’t find it when I just got my camera in late 2020. 
This is exactly what I needed.


----------



## LogicExtremist (Jul 2, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Eye-controlled AF (like in R3)
> Many will hate me for wish Nr.2: Total lack of video programs


The eye-controlled AF requires additional hardware in the viewfinder, so it can't be implemented in firmware alone!


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 2, 2022)

LogicExtremist said:


> The eye-controlled AF requires additional hardware in the viewfinder, so it can't be implemented in firmware alone!


You're perfectly right!
In a semi-comatose condition (been working hard to fix my car), I thought this was the post about the R5 II's wishlist, and not about firmware...
OOPS.


----------



## HikeBike (Jul 2, 2022)

ronaldzimmerman.nl said:


> Thanks! You are awesome!
> I remember seeing it recently, but never changed it. Was it added in firmware? I couldn’t find it when I just got my camera in late 2020.
> This is exactly what I needed.


Glad to help! I think it has been there from the start. If memory serves, my EOS R also has this option.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 4, 2022)

HikeBike said:


> Glad to help! I think it has been there from the start. If memory serves, my EOS R also has this option.


It's been there for _years_ in the EF body series. At least my 5D3 and 1DX has it. Quite possibly also the 50D and maybe even the 10D (haven't turned that thing on for 15 years or so).


----------



## MJ (Jul 4, 2022)

Jethro said:


> Have you passed on the above list to CPS? You'll have much more chance that they'll notice and (maybe) adopt some of them.


Hi, I also just started a new thread with suggested features to be added in a new post here...


----------



## Boot (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi,
I´m new in this forum but not in photography. I´m using R5 for over one year. Experience wirh the R5 and comparing to my other equipment I have some wishes for R5-firmware:

As a wildlife photographer I´m missing absolutely the raw burst mode (ef shutter) like Canon R7 or Fuji X-models. 

For landscape and architecture photography it would be helpful:
- add option Depth-of-field: permantentely or only is shutter button half pressed 
- add option exposure warning (zebra-warning): Also usable for photography

Best wishes
Boot


----------



## JustAnotherCanonShooter (Aug 2, 2022)

I don't ask for much, I just want the "Q" button to behave like it did on the 5d series.


----------



## Delfin (Dec 18, 2022)

Any rumor about the possibility to adjust the shutter speed in electronic shutter mode in a new firmware update?


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 1, 2023)

Just spotted this now "-Spotmetering linked to focus point". Was asking a question about this earlier and Evaluative Metering was suggested.
Spotmetering linked / not linked to focus point would be a good option. With Eye tracking exposure can go all wrong on spot metering when the eye moves out of the centre of the image.


----------

